# How do i go about getting those Tsuru Headlights?



## MastaDon333 (Nov 9, 2005)

I just want them...where to get them...and how much :thumbup:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

www.liuspeedtuning.com

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/products/b13_tsuru.html
:cheers:


----------



## MastaDon333 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Thanks....*

Thanks for the info...sorry i didnt search before posting


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

MastaDon333 said:


> I just want them...where to get them...and how much :thumbup:


Also check out my singnature for the Tsuru conversion.


----------

